# Selma Blair ist Mutter geworden !!!



## Mandalorianer (27 Juli 2011)

*Selma Blair Es ist ein Junge !!!​*

Nachwuchsfreuden bei Selma Blair und ihrem Partner Jason Bleick ...
Die beiden sind am Montag zum ersten Mal Eltern eines Jungen geworden. Der Kleine heißt Arthur Saint Bleick. 

Das Warten hat ein Ende: Schauspielerin Selma Blair („Eiskalte Engel“) ist zum ersten Mal Mutter geworden. Am Montag hat die 39-Jährige in Los Angeles einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt gebracht, wie die Webseite „people.com“ berichtete. Das Neugeborene wiegt 3.590 Gramm und ist der ganze Stolz der frischgebackenen Eltern.

Für die Hollywood-Beauty und ihren Liebsten, den Modedesigner Jason Bleick (39), ist es das erste gemeinsame Kind. Die Babynews kam zwar für beide überraschend, weil sie sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade erst anderthalb Jahre kannten. Dennoch waren sie höchst erfreut über die süße Nachricht. „Sie sind entzückt. Sie könnten nicht glücklicher sein. Es ist, als würde ein Traum in Erfüllung gehen“, zitierte „people.com“ damals einen Insider.

Doch ganz bestimmt sind sie im Moment noch ein Stück glücklicher, 
dass die Geburt so reibungslos verlief und sie ihren kleinen Spatz endlich in den Händen halten können. 

*Da sagen wir mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Gruss vom Gollum :thumbup:*


----------



## Q (27 Juli 2011)

na dann alles Gute :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## BlueLynne (28 Juli 2011)

glückwunsch


----------

